# die Quest: Der Nachlass eines Kundigen



## zuoluo (11. Juni 2007)

kann mir jemand bitte einen tip geben wo sich der schlüssel des dritten Rätsels befindet. weiss nicht mehr was ich machen soll. bin zu blöd oder was^^?!
besten dank für die hilfe


----------



## Eliara Larethian (13. Juni 2007)

Hier ne Zusammenfassung:

*Kiste 1:*
Lauft östlich von Isferon zur Brücke, die Richtung Auenland führt und springt rechts ins Wasser, am Ufer unten am Fluss findet ihr eine Statue mit der 1. Kiste, Kiste inspizieren und zu Isferon laufen um die 2. Aufgabe zu bekommen.

*Kiste 2:*
Ihr findet die 2. Kiste im Auenland, nordöstlich von Hobbingen zwischen Dachsbauten und Schären bei einer Statue die zeigt, wie ein Hobbit gegen einen Goblin kämpft. Auch hier Kiste inspizieren und zu Isferon in Duillont laufen um die nächste Aufgabe zu bekommen.

*Kiste 3:*
Ihr findet die 3. Kiste in der verlassenen Herberge in den einsamen Landen. Wenn ihr in die Herbege reinlauft, direkt an der 2. Stufe zu Anlaf den einsamen, wo die ganzen NPC Questgeber stehen.


----------



## vbvler (22. August 2007)

Dann komplettier ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sage auch nochmal danke an Eliara..

*Rätsel 1:* Sie läuft durch das blau, der Schatten des Übergangs fällt auf sie. Auf der einen Seite ein stummer Wächter.



Eliara schrieb:


> *Kiste 1:*
> Lauft östlich von Isferon zur Brücke, die Richtung Auenland führt und springt rechts ins Wasser, am Ufer unten am Fluss findet ihr eine Statue mit der 1. Kiste, Kiste inspizieren und zu Isferon laufen um die 2. Aufgabe zu bekommen.



*Rätsel 2:*Grimmige Bilwisse im Gedächtnis. Doch besser noch: Ein mächtiger Hieb! Kein Mensch, er.



Eliara schrieb:


> *Kiste 2:*
> Ihr findet die 2. Kiste im Auenland, nordöstlich von Hobbingen zwischen Dachsbauten und Schären bei einer Statue die zeigt, wie ein Hobbit gegen einen Goblin kämpft. Auch hier Kiste inspizieren und zu Isferon in Duillont laufen um die nächste Aufgabe zu bekommen.



*Rätsel 3:*Ein Mann ließ sein Pferd zurück, so daß er einen halben Tag lang der Sonne entgegen und einen halben Tag lang von ihr weg wandern konnte. Als er ankam, konnten sie das Fenster nicht schließen.



Eliara schrieb:


> *Kiste 3:*
> Ihr findet die 3. Kiste in der verlassenen Herberge in den einsamen Landen. Wenn ihr in die Herbege reinlauft, direkt an der 2. Stufe zu Anlaf den einsamen, wo die ganzen NPC Questgeber stehen.


----------



## Edward Galahan (9. April 2008)

Eliara schrieb:


> Hier ne Zusammenfassung:
> 
> *Kiste 1:*
> Lauft östlich von Isferon zur Brücke, die Richtung Auenland führt und springt rechts ins Wasser, am Ufer unten am Fluss findet ihr eine Statue mit der 1. Kiste, Kiste inspizieren und zu Isferon laufen um die 2. Aufgabe zu bekommen.
> ...


----------



## M_of_D (9. April 2008)

> Kiste 2:
> Ihr findet die 2. Kiste im Auenland, nordöstlich von Hobbingen zwischen Dachsbauten und Schären bei einer Statue die zeigt, wie ein Hobbit gegen einen Goblin kämpft. Auch hier Kiste inspizieren und zu Isferon in Duillont laufen um die nächste Aufgabe zu bekommen.
> 
> Diese Ortsbeschreibung ist eine schlichte Katastrophe.Warum wird hier nicht einfach gesagt wo diese Statue sich wirklich befindet? Verlasst Dachsbauten auf dem Weg nach Richtung Schären. Am Ortsausgang von Dachsbauten befindet sich auf einem Hügel an der linken Seite die Statue. Seht ihr so schwer war das doch gar nicht.



Also so groß ist Dachsbauten nun auch nicht und die Statue ist schon aus großer Entfernung zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ein bisschen suchen hat ja noch keinem geschadet.


----------



## Eliara Larethian (14. April 2008)

*sarkasmus on* Na gott sei dank gibt es noch intelligente Menschen, die fähig sind eine Wegbeschreibung richtig zu formulieren, sodass auch Spieler, die stur von A nach B laufen, weil dort genau das Teil sein soll dass man sucht, dieses auch wirklich finden und nicht 20 Schritte weiterlaufen müssen als unbedingt notwendig... *sarkasmus off* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

